# Is there a stackmat-like online timer...



## moogra (Mar 7, 2009)

...where you can let go of let's say the spacebar and then it begins? 
Cubetimer's timer starts instantly after pressing the spacebar, and that makes rubik's magic time increase by a lot.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 7, 2009)

you can set an inspection time for the cubetimer timer


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats odd because for me, cubetimer starts when I release the space bar.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 7, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Thats odd because for me, cubetimer starts when I release the space bar.



Same here, so I don't know what is causing that.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

theres cct, or jnet


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 7, 2009)

Gparker said:


> theres cct, or jnet



There shouldn't be a problem with that, but they did say 'online'.


----------



## shelley (Mar 7, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> > Thats odd because for me, cubetimer starts when I release the space bar.
> ...



Same with me. I'm on Firefox; what browser are you using?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > theres cct, or jnet
> ...



oh sorry, well i just tried cubetimer and it works fine


----------



## Ellis (Mar 7, 2009)

All the inspection times on cubetimer.com are working for me. Rubetimer.com also has inspection times.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 7, 2009)

www.cubetimer.com


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 7, 2009)

shelley said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > Zarxrax said:
> ...



Yeah, this is odd. Well, you can try cubetimer on IE 5.01 or earlier, it seems not to start when you release spacebar in those...


----------



## moogra (Mar 7, 2009)

I meant you can hold down the space bar as long as you want to and it starts right when you let go.
I'm in firefox


----------



## shelley (Mar 7, 2009)

moogra said:


> I meant you can hold down the space bar as long as you want to and it starts right when you let go.
> I'm in firefox



Yeah, cubetimer does that for me. Weird that it doesn't for you.


----------



## moogra (Mar 7, 2009)

Hm I just tested and it works. I guess it's the new layout. It didn't used to do this.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh that's what you meant... I don't remember it ever being like that. The problem with cubetimer for me was that when you try to stop the timer, it will only stop when the spacebar is released rather then when it is pressed.... which still happens.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Oh that's what you meant... I don't remember it ever being like that. The problem with cubetimer for me was that when you try to stop the timer, it will only stop when the spacebar is released rather then when it is pressed.... which still happens.



thats why i use cubemania. im surprised no one has mentioned that yet. its very organized and the timer is nice


----------



## JBCM627 (Mar 7, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> thats why i use cubemania. im surprised no one has mentioned that yet. its very organized and the timer is nice



Except for the part where it only lets you take 5 times at a time...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 8, 2009)

or http://rubetimer.com


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 8, 2009)

I use CCT with a stackmat connected. It's cool =],


----------

